

Why does CT corp charge startups $213.74 annually? - prbuckley

This is the company that YC recommends their companies use to incorporate in the state of delaware. I can't figure out what they do exactly but they send us a bill for $213.74 every year threatening that if we don't pay it this "may impact the company's authorization to do business. Please consider the legal consequences of CT's discontinuance."
If there are 40 YC companies a year and these guys make ~$200 off each one, they are getting $8000 from the pockets of YC companies for doing nothing! Can someone please tell me why we should have to pay these jokers?
======
bhousel
They are a registered agent. I've seen other Delaware registered agents
perform the same fee for $50/year.

~~~
prbuckley
Thanks bhousel, do you have any names of other companies? Is it easy to
transfer?

~~~
bhousel
Sure, you can just Google for "Delaware registered agent". The first page of
results returns plenty that seem to offer their services for $50-$100/year.
Many will even do the transfer paperwork for you.

The transfer process basically the same as changing your corporate address. I
believe that many registered agents don't do much other than accept mail and
legal service.

